#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE- Mains - Advance 2015 Discussion Zone >  >  IIIT Guwahati btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities

## jaivinder

*IIIT Guwahati Year of Establishment:* 2013.*

IIIT Guwahati Affiliation:* Deem University*

IIIT Guwahati Mode Of Admission:* JEE MAINS.*


IIIT Guwahati Branced offered:

*
Computer Science and Engineering (CSE),Electronics and Communication Engineering (ECE).
 
*Indian Institute of Information Technology Guwahati First Round Opening and Closing Ranks Cut-off 2014.
*
*Category*
*Quota*
*Opening Rank*
*Closing Rank*

*Computer Science & Engineering*

Open Rank
All India Candidate
6929
12970

OBC Rank
All India Candidate
15164
20035

SC Rank
All India Candidate
13526
73064

ST Rank
All India Candidate
157091
157843

*Electronics & Communication Engineering*

Open Rank
All India Candidate
8264
14577

OBC Rank
All India Candidate
19513
23174

SC Rank
All India Candidate
59710
92412

ST Rank
All India Candidate
163741
164973



*Indian Institute of Information Technology Guwahati Second Round Opening and Closing Ranks Cut-off 2014.
*
*Category*
*Quota*
*Opening Rank*
*Closing Rank*

*Computer Science & Engineering*

Open Rank
All India Candidate
6929
16856

OBC Rank
All India Candidate
18666
27697

SC Rank
All India Candidate
104618
121966

ST Rank
All India Candidate
210033
210973



*Indian Institute of Information Technology Guwahati Third Round Opening and Closing Ranks Cut-off 2014.
*
*Category*
*Quota*
*Opening Rank*
*Closing Rank*

*Computer Science & Engineering*

Open Rank
All India Candidate
6929
18286

OBC Rank
All India Candidate
18666
28412

SC Rank
All India Candidate
104618
128188

ST Rank
All India Candidate
210973
212769

*Electronics & Communication Engineering*

Open Rank
All India Candidate
17421
20924

OBC Rank
All India Candidate
21578
30328

SC Rank
All India Candidate
113777
138089

ST Rank
All India Candidate
165466
200191



*Indian Institute of Information Technology Guwahati Forth Round Opening and Closing Ranks Cut-off 2014.
*
*Category*
*Quota*
*Opening Rank*
*Closing Rank*

*Computer Science & Engineering*

Open Rank
All India Candidate
15165
22124

OBC Rank
All India Candidate
25441
32473

SC Rank
All India Candidate
104618
141110

ST Rank
All India Candidate
210973
219131

*Electronics & Communication Engineering*

Open Rank
All India Candidate
20633
23471

OBC Rank
All India Candidate
31453
34354

SC Rank
All India Candidate
132310
155044

ST Rank
All India Candidate
201483
223977



*Indian Institute of Information Technology Guwahati Spot Round Opening and Closing Ranks Cut-off 2014.
*
*Category*
*Quota*
*Opening Rank*
*Closing Rank*

*Computer Science & Engineering*

Open Rank
All India Candidate
25475
32801

OBC Rank
All India Candidate
34698
38750

SC Rank
All India Candidate
166545
175237.1

ST Rank
All India Candidate
272272
275014

*Electronics & Communication Engineering*

Open Rank
All India Candidate
31810
38347

OBC Rank
All India Candidate
39304
42297

SC Rank
All India Candidate
177543
182059

ST Rank
All India Candidate
239568
239568



*INSTITUTE FEES:
*
1 st Semester (One Time)  Rs.1150
One Time (refundable)  Rs. 3000
Per Semester Fee (OP, BC-NCL) 
Rs.48850 /-  Per Semester Fee (SC,ST,PH)  Rs.39850 /- Total Semester Fees (OP, BC-NCL) 
Rs.53000 /- Total Semester Fees (SC,ST,PH)   Rs.44000 /-

*MESS PAYABLE* 
One Time Refundable  Rs. 3000 /-
One Time  Rs. 1000 /-
Semester Fees  Rs. 400 /-
First Mess advance  Rs. 3000 /-
Total Mess Fees  Rs.7400 /-
*Total (OP,BC-NCL)  Rs. 60400 /-
Total (SC,ST,PH)  Rs. 51400 /- 

**IIIT Guwahati Placement 2014:* NA

*IIIT Guwahati Campus and Facilities:*


The Institute is operating from temporary premises at the Assam Textile Institute campus, in the heart of Guwahati city.The permanent campus will come up in 100 acres of land about 5 km from Guwahati airport.IIITG is one of the 20 IIITs being set up by the Central Govt. in PPP mode.IIITG started operations in August 2013. The first batch of B.Tech. students in CSE and ECE has completed one year. The second batch of 60 students will join in July 2014.IIITG is operating from temporary premises in the Assam Textile Institute Campus at the heart of the city.The permanent campus is coming up in 100 acres of land very near to the Guwahati airport.By the end of July 2014, there will be 1 Professor, 10 Asst. Professors and 6 Lecturers in the Institute.Recruitment of 5 Officers and 9 staff is in process. An OSD has joined.Advertisement for the post of Director has been released.PhD programmes are likely to be started from January 2015.

*Institute Address:* 
IIIT Guwahati Assam Textile Institute Campus Ambari G. N. Bordoloi Road Guwahati 781001





  Similar Threads: IIIT Hyderabad btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities IIIT Gwalior btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities IIIT Kancheepuram btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities IIIT Jabalpur btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities IIIT Guwahati btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities.

----------

